# Trailer Tire Help!



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm buying new tires for my trailer (2 horse, straight load, bumper pull). The place I'm looking at can not get me the size I currently have on the trailer, which I believe are 215-75 15's. The size he can get me are 205-70 15's. I know nothing about tires and the tire guy said there shouldn't be much of a difference, but I need to ask to be sure. Looking around on the internet, I have not seen that size recommended, but I haven't seen anyone say not to use them either. My trailer is small and I don't see myself pulling any more than one horse for a while, but that doesn't mean it won't happen. Any opinions or facts you could give me would be appreciated.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

wont be any difference, I looked around at a couple manufacturers websight. they dont make that tire, just tell your tire guy to get a US made tire, lot of problems with the chinese trailer tires coming in lately. Being 15 inch I am guessing a bumper pull, just make sure tire is rated for the max load. C rated tire would be good for about 7k lbs assuming 4 tires, D rated tires will probably hold up longer, not sure if 15" come in d rated though... Did I confuse you more ?
LOL,, just tel tire guy US trailer tire (dont let em sell you car tires) rated for the weight of your trailer loaded.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks joe4d. I know their trailer tires, I'm not sure where they're made, but I'll ask.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> wont be any difference, I looked around at a couple manufacturers websight. they dont make that tire, just tell your tire guy to get a US made tire, lot of problems with the chinese trailer tires coming in lately. Being 15 inch I am guessing a bumper pull, just make sure tire is rated for the max load. C rated tire would be good for about 7k lbs assuming 4 tires, D rated tires will probably hold up longer, not sure if 15" come in d rated though... Did I confuse you more ?
> LOL,, just tel tire guy US trailer tire (dont let em sell you car tires) rated for the weight of your trailer loaded.


Good Luck finding American made trailer tires, I wasn't able to find a single manufacturer that manufactured thier tires here.
Nice idea though


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

goodyear is back to making them here


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> goodyear is back to making them here


True they are making some of their tires here but again good luck finding them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My trailer has 10ply tires, made for trailers.


----------



## courtois2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

If u are having problems finding a certain size trailer tire you can go to a light truck tire with a class D or E and be just fine. Only difference in trailer tire to light truck is the pattern trailer tires do not have to have traction in mind when being made.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

courtois2004 said:


> If u are having problems finding a certain size trailer tire you can go to a light truck tire with a class D or E and be just fine. Only difference in trailer tire to light truck is the pattern trailer tires do not have to have traction in mind when being made.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



*NO, No,no....*


Truck tires _ARE NOT_ made for trailer appllications.

Yes, you can put them on, they will fit.
You will also rip the sidewall out easily.

_It isn't just about rating for weight, but how the tire is actually constructed._

Spend the extra few bucks to get what should be on the trailer which is a trailer tire by design.
Think about how a trailer turns which is quite a bit different than a truck or car,...there is a pivot side and a roll side, pivot side has a tremendous amount of sidewall pressure exerted. The longer the wheel base from the turn axle(tow vehicle front wheels) the larger the exertion amount.
_Go look at an area where tractor trailers turn around...notice the ground marks...that's pivot points.

Think of it this way...if you ever have an accident involving the horse trailer and the wrong tires are on it, if the cause of that crash can be pointed at you, your vehicle insurance is going to hang you out and can refuse to pay for anything!!
_
Buyer beware!!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies. I ended up getting the tires. Turns out the tires that I took off were car tires, so I feel a lot better putting the correct tires on.


----------

